# Lima, now Pippa, goes to new home with Papoodle!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wispynook's Poodles wants to thank Papoodle for giving our sweet little Lima, now called Pippa, a fantastic home.  I have to say, Dolores and her husband are super nice people! We so much enjoyed meeting them and look forward to years of friendship with them!

Pippa, our smallest girl in the litter, with a gentle heart to match her beautiful, refined looks, is one lucky girl and we could not be happier for her.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

We got some wonderful emails from Dolores, she loves her little girl! With her permission, I am going to post some of what she wrote to us. 

This in the evening after they got home and settled:
Hi Dianne,
We made it safely home, with Pippa sleeping in my arms all the way and she didn’t drool after the first few miles at all, she just settled right in as though she had known me all through her little lifeSmile
Once we got home, I introduced her new sisters to her and that seems to be going well too, no sibling rivalry yet.
Then I fed her and she wolfed down my home cooked dog food along with her own kibble with alacrity, and then wanted a raw pork bone! I only let her have a few bites, but that little lady does know what is yummy for her.

These two were this morning:
Hi Dianne,
Pippa is in my lap now while we are taking little break- she loves being held, so I oblige her for now because here with me- she’s safe..and I know that she won’t pee.she hasn’t had any accidents in the house, but I watch like a hawk..as I mentioned, she loves jarslberg cheese and she's so smart that she’s trying to pretend to go pee so she’ll get another piece, ha-ha..little stinker. she had great night..I put her her into a small crate at the foot of my bed, she cried and whimpered a little bit but stopped when I came back into the room. few more little noises, but didn’t cry at all once she heard my husband and me talking in bed- and in a little while she was sound asleep- while I tossed and turned, being still worried if she was ok and excited about our new puppy. she slept until 6 30, clean all night. yayyyy.

This one is in reply to my asking if I could post some of her emails:
perfectly all right..smile..we are still lap sitting, now her little face is pressed against me, looking up ... she’s sooooooooo calm and gentle, great personalty, interested in the world around her..great poodle movement too.
your comments about her were spot on..fabulous girl.

She also sent a link to their very first video of Pippa on her first day home:





THANK YOU, Dolores, for giving our sweet girl such a perfect home for her! We do look forward to many years of friendship!


----------



## borysd (Sep 17, 2012)

That Pippa is a cutie-pie !


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I had to log in LOL.

Deloris! I am so very happy for you  It looks like your wait has been well worth it. I love that name too. 

Your girl is lovely!! Enjoy her!! 

Thanks for sharing Diane


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

It really is serendipity how sweet little Pipppa just fell into our laps and hearts. Last Sunday my husband and I were attending a dog show here in NJ, to meet up with Marion Banta of ParrisHill poodles and root for one of her girls that was being shown.I think the world of Marion and her gorgeous dogs and originally we were expecting one of her puppies this October. Unfortunately the breeding was a miss and the next breeding would give us a puppy around New year’s day.I wasn’t particular keen on bringing home a winter puppy to snow and sleet and freezing cold, but for Marion’s dogs- I’d wait.During our conversation I mentioned to Marion that one of her dogs, Alfie, sired a lovely litter of pups. Marion advised me to have a look at the puppies as she knew Dianne, knew that she did careful testing,so with that good bit of advice, I called Dianne last Sunday night, and the rest is history.
Pippa is home, and she is just delightful! She is so sweet, soft, smart but still sassy enough to be a really fun poodle, and she will be fabulous with our 18 month old grandson.. I also love her poodly movement! 
Her first full day home today was great..she’s doing so wonderful, becoming very confident, very happy, playing so well with my red Harley, and she likes to be near Missy, perhaps she reminds her of her mom, Chantal.. NO toilet accidents at all, I take her outside and show her the Jarlsberg cheese and she knows what to do 
Thank you Dianne,and Debbie for entrusting this wonderful little puppy into our care, and yes- we’ll become very good friends.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Pippa update*

Little Pipsqueak woke me up at 3:00am with little whimpesr- so I let her outside where she did her 'pee' pronto quick..loves that cheese.
Got back upstairs- she did not want to return to the crate and I did want to return to my nice warm bed, so I did the expedient thing( despite my misgivings) and took her to bed with me.I’m telling myself that I am laying the groundwork for trust, right? 
We did sleep very well after that.
Crate training is going as well: I lured her in with a piece of Jarlsberg and when she had finished the cheese, i was waiting with one of those great chews that Stella's mom sugested to us.We were happily munching away in the crate for at least 5 minutes.

She has the best temperament ever- all she wants to do is please and be loved.and she's soo smart. What more could one ask for?


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hi Olie!*

So nice to hear from you, Olie, and thank you for your best wishes on this little girl..We just love her, and she's got the perfect temperament for us. And yes- it has been an incredibly looong trip through the poodle world
I reallly wanted a silver like yours, but once I saw Pippa I was happy with a 'blue'.
I am hoping she'll clear to be a lighter blue, but it doesn't matter; health and temperament trump color every time.
Hope that you are happy with your brood!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pippa is one lucky poodle!:clover: I can't think of a sweeter woman and kinder man she could possibly have as her parents. Chagall, my DH and I have the pleasure of knowing Pippa's new parents and we know she's in for a lifetime of being cherished and doted upon.:nod: As a dyed-in-silver Alfie fan, I am unabashedly selfishly delighted to have a "piece" of him here in New Jersey!! *Congratulations *on your new blue bundle of joy Dolores! When the baby is ready to receive visitors, please put us on the list. She is as darling as could be. And being a Wispynook spoo, the best socialized spoo baby anyone could hope to have. Not to mention how purty she is!! :beauty: We wish you many years of poodle fun and pleasure together!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*papoodles*: Forgive me for not knowing my colors tonight!:embarrassed2: I meant to welcome Pippa, your new *SILVER *baby, not blue!! Geesh, as a *silver* owner myself, you'd think I'd get it right!!:stupido:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL, Chagall's Mom, not your fault saying "blue", it is my error that made Dolores write blue in her post.  When I made out all the paper information packet stuff, I was so used to writing "blue" in the color section of the sales paper with Grace's litter, I wrote blue on Pippa's sales agreement. So, poor Dolores.... I told her that Pippa was a silver puppy, then she gets home and looks at her paper stuff and sees it says she is "blue" so figured that she got a blue instead so that is why she wrote that in her reply above. MY fault!! :banghead: :bolt:

And, yes, I already spoke to her and corrected my faux pas. 

Chagall's Mom, you got that 100% right! Pippa's new owners are TOPS, just fantastic, lovely people who we very much enjoyed meeting and talking to! Pippa is one lucky little girl for sure!  

AND, thank you for the lovely compliment! :beauty:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a pretty Pippa. I love her name, she seems to fit it. She sounds and looks like a wonderful girl.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

William Shakespeare said it best” A rose by any other name would smell as sweet”. THAT'S my Pippa.
Doesn’t matter what color she is- her breeding tells through and through!
And thank you all for your very kind comments- you all made me blush..


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Chagall's Mom and i met papoodles at Westminster last February - could it be so long ago??? - and I agree 110% that the lovely Pippa is going to have simply the best life a poodle could hope for!!

I LOVE all of the Whispynook poodles, but I have always been a special fan of Alfie and I just can't wait to see little Pippa grow and clear to be a wonderful silver just like her Daddy!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> Chagall's Mom and i met papoodles at Westminster last February - could it be so long ago??? - and I agree 110% that the lovely Pippa is going to have simply the best life a poodle could hope for!!
> 
> I LOVE all of the Whispynook poodles, but I have always been a special fan of Alfie and I just can't wait to see little Pippa grow and clear to be a wonderful silver just like her Daddy!!


I think when* papoodles* and her husband met Chagall this summer, the seed was planted for her to grow a special fondness for silvers.:wink: 

*papoodles*, Take LOTS of pictures of Pippa (like I have to tell you!) because the color change, which is really unforgettable, you do in part forget over time. I can remember when Chagall looked "tie-dyed," he was such a swirling range of black to silver hair as his color cleared. People who saw him infrequently would ask if he was the same poodle, he changed so those first 19 months of life!


----------

